# Here it is... Session 9.9



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

> Session 9.9
> 
> Gravity seekers haven't been left out in the cold either for 2012, with two new bikes revealed in Austria this week. The race-winning Session will now be available in a full-carbon, 210mm-travel version, the Session 9.9, as ridden to victory on the World Cup circuit by Trek World Racing's Aaron Gwinn.
> 
> ...






























I wonder what the price tag will be on this beauty?!

New Slash also for free riding, I guess.










https://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/trek-2012-mountain-bikes-first-look-30991

MTBP


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i see a weld in the second picture down? and where will the slash be positioned in the line up? seems to be really similar to the remedy and scratch.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

b-kul said:


> i see a weld in the second picture down? and where will the slash be positioned in the line up? seems to be really similar to the remedy and scratch.


Supposedly taking over the Scratch Air line. The Fuel and the Remedy frames have both gone on a diet and gotten a degree of slack.

All according to the article.

MTBP


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Chain Stay and dropouts appear to be aluminum, which would make sense. Saves them having make CF chain stays with aluminum inserts for the wheel mount and pivot.

"sheds 2 lbs" sounds scary light though. I was hoping it would be similar to the 88 in weight, but stronger...


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I really like what Trek has done with their entire lineup over the past 4-5 years or so. A lot seems to have gone into R & D and they have the right people to push things forward. More and more companies are jumping on board so I wonder if carbon dh rigs are here to stay.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

I want.

All of it.


----------



## JMUSuperman (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the bigger story with the Session 9.9, besides the almost endless geometry settings, is the Fox 40 with air assist. Kind of makes me think of the current 888 Ti.

Also, a 62.5 degree head angle? Really?

I'm just jealous because I bought a 2011 Session.


----------



## DeZender (Oct 9, 2005)

Pinkbike has a great in-depth look at the bike:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-session-carbon-9.9.html

Stoked that the other features (including adjustable geo) will be on the alu versions too.

One other thought: really happy that Trek was able to help Gwin on his journey to the top step. Don't care too much about rider nationalities, but for too long no American even had a hope of winning. Stuff like this helps... like new DH trails being built at our local ski area, a sign that MTB is moving forward and gaining traction in U.S., in the same way that Peaty helped British DH and Voillouz probably moved the French forward.


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

hmmmm, wonder what my employee purchase price for that will be..... next year. next year. hahaha


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

I got to ride a Session 88 all day last Sunday at Sandy Ridge. It was awesome and fun in every way. I utterly love how this carbon one looks.

And that Slash looks pretty darn good too.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

impressive....


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

bottom one looks so slack


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

So finally a look at the new Session 88!! This thing looks SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!

But here we go again:nono:, Trek not putting on the 88, the top of the line Fox suspension that will be used on the 9.9. I love Trek products and have been riding them since '94, but I'm getting really tired of the lack of being able to choose your options when your paying 6K + for a product. '11 Session 88 has the DHX RC4, but the '12 won't?! And, why not offer the same fork that will be on the 9.9? They should be identical specs and only difference would be aluminum or carbon, or Trek needs to start letting the customer customize the specs they want the bike delivered with. The 9.9 is going to be out of the reach of the budgets of 80% of the MTBing community budget, so why not offer a top end aluminum version?:madman:

https://www.bikerumor.com/2011/07/15/trek-carbon-session-9-9-first-look/










MTBP


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like a dope bike. But at under 16kg it could be considered bike dope.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

^^^ good one....


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

holy mother that's a sick bike. I'm not a DH'er but I'm a carbon fetish and at sub 35lbs I might just get one because I can. (Never thought I would say that, this coming from a person who's road bike costs more than most DH bikes!). Gotta give major Trek credit for coming up with this bike. But I'm waiting to see what Specialized will do though. So far we have SC and the V10 carbon, Trek and the 9.9. Only major player left is Specialized and the (carbon?) Demo? And unless the botique guys (eg, Pivot, Turner) come up with a carbon DH frame, I don't see how they can ever compete against the big boys for your money.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

don't forget the evil undead and the gt fury. i'm betting we will see an announcement from the big s and the big g sometime around interbike or eurobike.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

MTB Pilot said:


> So finally a look at the new Session 88!! This thing looks SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!
> 
> But here we go again:nono:, Trek not putting on the 88, the top of the line Fox suspension that will be used on the 9.9. I love Trek products and have been riding them since '94, but I'm getting really tired of the lack of being able to choose your options when your paying 6K + for a product. '11 Session 88 has the DHX RC4, but the '12 won't?! And, why not offer the same fork that will be on the 9.9? They should be identical specs and only difference would be aluminum or carbon, or Trek needs to start letting the customer customize the specs they want the bike delivered with. The 9.9 is going to be out of the reach of the budgets of 80% of the MTBing community budget, so why not offer a top end aluminum version?:madman:
> 
> ...


Trek is trying to establish carbon as THE frame material on their high end bikes. If they offered two that were only different in frame material, carbon would just be seen as an alternative option for those looking to get the best of the best. Its clever marketing.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/features/Inside-Aaron-Gwin-gets-his-Carbon-Trek-Session-9-9,2583/Slideshow,0/sspomer,2


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

But just how long will a carbon DH bike last? And when its ridden by a hack in rocky alpine conditions? My guess is not long enough to justify the price. Sick bike, but best for racers.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

idk, I'm pretty confident with carbon. when built right, carbon can be incredibly strong and durable, as well as impact resistant. it can also be repaired much more effectively than aluminum.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Plus Trek has been pretty damn good with frame replacement when you snap them. I've had friends with OCLV frames several years old crash badly (enough to damage aluminum beyond repair) and had their frames replaced, typically with newer versions, for free.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Trek7000rider said:


> idk, I'm pretty confident with carbon. when built right, carbon can be incredibly strong and durable, as well as impact resistant. it can also be repaired much more effectively than aluminum.


idk either. It's not the Carbon that worries me, it's the fact they obviously made this thing very very light. 800g less than the already light alloy frame.

I'd rather buy a CF frame that weighs the same, or only slightly less than an aluminium frame, but is stronger instead. Maybe we'll see something like that in the lower end models in the next few years.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

I wonder what the weave pattern the 9.9 is? Unidirectional or crossed?
I'm guessing it's unidirectional since this seems to be the latest rage in carbon.

cdburch,
that's right, Undead and Fury too! Thanks for reminding! Carbon is here to stay, no doubt.


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

Hopefully they have a decent crash replacement program for the carbon frames. I would think the aluminum frames are much more durable than the carbon in regards to damage resulting from crashes.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

LBS quoted 2012 Session 9.9 at $8500 or $4000 for frame set, the Session 88 $6000 and the Session 8 at $4400.

MTBP


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

chauzie said:


> I wonder what the weave pattern the 9.9 is? Unidirectional or crossed?
> I'm guessing it's unidirectional since this seems to be the latest rage in carbon.
> 
> cdburch,
> that's right, Undead and Fury too! Thanks for reminding! Carbon is here to stay, no doubt.





> Trek cleaved two whole pounds off the Session frame by going to carbon. The new frame incorporates a bevy of innovations, including the use of a new gram-shaving, strength-boosting material that Trek calls InTension. Employed directly into the layup of high-stress/hard-to-mold areas of the frame (such as pivots, seat tubes and bottom brackets), InTension acts like the center section of an I-Beam; transferring loads between the two faces of carbon.
> 
> In short, InTension is stronger and lighter than a traditional, composite-only lay-up. Trek claims that Intension has four times the flexural strength of a similar carbon-only structure, and is eight times stiffer. Those are some impressive numbers&#8230;.


Trek World 2012

MTBP


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

9.9 price is just silly..

its a nice frame no doubt, but at that price, there are better options, and spesh will be bringing their demo in carbon to market as well, and at a lower price no doubt, and better warranty. 

Im still hoping for a carbon summum though


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful bike, as in I do really like the way it looks and all that, but outta site expensive.


----------



## hertigen (May 12, 2011)

so sick


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

DeanH said:


> 9.9 price is just silly..


Agree, the V10 carbon is $ 3299


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

V.P. said:


> Agree, the V10 carbon is $ 3299


does the carbon V10 comes with a custom FOX 40 @ that price? :thumbsup:


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

why does a divorce cost so much? 'cause it's worth it.

that's how i feel about this bike. it's worth it. =)


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

omg, I'm getting one. Anyone know when they will be available? I've heard they are already listed on dealer sites.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

tuumbaq said:


> does the carbon V10 comes with a custom FOX 40 @ that price? :thumbsup:


Dude, im talking frame only.


----------



## pillete (Apr 30, 2006)

the aluminum bikes will not be available before december, there is no word yet on the carbon ones.


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

they are listed as zero in stock on trek's dealer site but we were told october they will be available.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Love the color on the slash!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

waterdogs said:


> Love the color on the slash!


Me too, its kinda badass/racer/sweet'n'aggressive at the same time :thumbsup:

But good luck to find color match components if you ever need them 

I love it.

David


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

V.P. said:


> Dude, im talking frame only.


the frame kit comes with the custom 40. even if you didn't want the fork you could sell it for $1500 at least and your new session 9.9 frame just cost you $2700, based on the msrp of $4200 for the frame and fork.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Plus it is USA made unlike the others.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

That would look SWEET on the roof of my Bentley.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

'size said:


> the frame kit comes with the custom 40. even if you didn't want the fork you could sell it for $1500 at least and your new session 9.9 frame just cost you $2700, based on the msrp of $4200 for the frame and fork.


ORLY?! that makes this bike much more interesting. but...something sounds fishy..... if the frame includes the fork, why would you pay $4500 more for the full bike? you could build the bike up yourself for a LOT less than $8500


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

Evan55 said:


> ORLY?! that makes this bike much more interesting. but...something sounds fishy..... if the frame includes the fork, why would you pay $4500 more for the full bike? you could build the bike up yourself for a LOT less than $8500


Yeah, I doubt the frameset includes the fork at that price.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

ender said:


> Yeah, I doubt the frameset includes the fork at that price.


Yeah, my LBS was looking in their computer and said it showed as a "frame set," but they were not seeing any specs for a fork. If it came with the fork, then it would be a "no brainer" to buy the frame set for a lot less and build it yourself.

MTBP


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

sikocycles said:


> Plus it is USA made unlike the others.


I'd like to see the actual proof in that. A lot of Trek's bikes are being amde by Giant nowadays and they sure don't have any production facilities in the USA. "Assembled" in the USA is a misleading sticker that other overseas made frames have had stuck to them to dupe a consumer.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> Yeah, my LBS was looking in their computer and said it showed as a "frame set,


their dealer site mentions nothing of it coming with a fork and or headset. the price is for the frame only, also known as a "frameset"



his dudeness said:


> I'd like to see the actual proof in that. A lot of Trek's bikes are being amde by Giant nowadays and they sure don't have any production facilities in the USA. "Assembled" in the USA is a misleading sticker that other overseas made frames have had stuck to them to dupe a consumer.


Trek makes all of their OCLV frames stateside. their "TCT" frames are made over seas. its on their site


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

i agree the pricing seems odd, i was just relaying what i was told and what others were saying they were told from their dealers as well.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

deadatbirth said:


> their dealer site mentions nothing of it coming with a fork and or headset. the price is for the frame only, also known as a "frameset"
> 
> Thanks for repeating what I said... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

It's definently a sexy bike


----------

